# Anatomy on NREMT-B?



## AVPU (Mar 2, 2010)

Several people (incl. my instructor) have told me not too worry much anatomy...that there is little to none on the NR. For those that have taken it, did u have anatomy questions on your test? I mean straight anatomy questions, like "the tube leading to the stomach is called ...." ??


----------



## Dreadnought (Mar 2, 2010)

"Little to none" seems pretty accurate for when I took it (this past October ish)


----------



## Angel (Mar 2, 2010)

i cant remember any, questions like, the radius is distal the humerus are NOT on the test.


----------



## rescue99 (Mar 2, 2010)

AVPU said:


> Several people (incl. my instructor) have told me not too worry much anatomy...that there is little to none on the NR. For those that have taken it, did u have anatomy questions on your test? I mean straight anatomy questions, like "the tube leading to the stomach is called ...." ??



There are airway/repriratory, cardio-vascular, some related to renal, pregnancy and endo some questions. Never go into something expecting nothing has changed. Be prepared.


----------



## EMSLaw (Mar 2, 2010)

The knee bone's connected to the... shin bone.   You can't really seperate A&P from even basic EMT-level medicine, though, so the more you know, the easier the test will be.  But I don't recall any questions specifically relating to anatomy.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 2, 2010)

Dreadnought said:


> "Little to none" seems pretty accurate for when I took it (this past October ish)



How very sad :sad:


----------



## TccEMT (Mar 2, 2010)

There are no true A&P questions per say. The test covers (straight from the NREMT website): airway, cardiology, trauma, medicine, OB/Peds, and Operations.

However A&P as part of one of those areas is far game (and I had a decent number of A&P type questions / questions with A&P as part of it). I suggest you study it -- not just for the test but for real-life. If you want to advance to medic might as well learn what you can early.

Remember no two people are going to get the same NREMT test, so you might find you are up a creek w/o a paddle if you don't know it.


----------



## reaper (Mar 2, 2010)

Great instructors, telling you not to worry about A&P. Just because it's not on the test!


----------



## bstone (Mar 2, 2010)

There was very little on the Intermediate NR exam. So I guess there would be even less on the Basic.


----------



## TccEMT (Mar 2, 2010)

reaper said:


> Great instructors, telling you not to worry about A&P. Just because it's not on the test!



My thoughts too. Why worry about any of it, almost everywere around me it's a EMT/Medic ride. Just reply on the medic.


----------



## EMSLaw (Mar 2, 2010)

TccEMT said:


> My thoughts too. Why worry about any of it, almost everywere around me it's a EMT/Medic ride. Just reply on the medic.



Yeah, that's a great way for an EMT-B to be nothing more than a strong back and weak mind to stretcher fetch for the medic and drive the bus.  *sigh* 

And I suspect from the rolling eyes smiley that you aren't totally serious, but unfortunately, the sentiment is all too true.


----------



## TccEMT (Mar 2, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> Yeah, that's a great way for an EMT-B to be nothing more than a strong back and weak mind to stretcher fetch for the medic and drive the bus.  *sigh*
> 
> And I suspect from the rolling eyes smiley that you aren't totally serious, but unfortunately, the sentiment is all too true.



No, I'm not serious - it was a total joke, I was making fun of the instructors. I fell you should know it and much more. Teaching to pass the test for EMT or anything is wrong, sadly, it seems to more and more common in school today.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 2, 2010)

I recall having to learn the path a RBC takes from start to Finnish, major bones in the extremity's and c-spine, and the upper nasal and oral airways. Thats all I remember but I took my basic about 6 years ago.


----------



## Dreadnought (Mar 2, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> How very sad :sad:



Well, I was responding to the initial post which cited pretty specific A&P questions.  As far as I recall, A&P questions are structured into other questions, so a knowledge of it is definitely necessary, but there were "little to no" outright anatomy & physiology questions


----------



## AVPU (Mar 3, 2010)

schulz said:


> i recall having to learn the path a rbc takes from start to finnish, major bones in the extremity's and c-spine, and the upper nasal and oral airways. Thats all i remember but i took my basic about 6 years ago.



rbc??


----------



## AVPU (Mar 3, 2010)

reaper said:


> Great instructors, telling you not to worry about A&P. Just because it's not on the test!



Well, in my instructor's defense (b/c he really was a good one), this was in response to my outright asking him if anatomy is on the NREMT. Of course I would assume to know it in "real life."


----------



## CAPilot55 (Mar 3, 2010)

Just know what is what and where is what..also what what does..haha


----------



## reaper (Mar 3, 2010)

AVPU said:


> Well, in my instructor's defense (b/c he really was a good one), this was in response to my outright asking him if anatomy is on the NREMT. Of course I would assume to know it in "real life."



No offense, but I doubt he is that good. You are questioning what a RBC is. Whether A&P is on the test, you need to know as much as possible. You are treating pt's, not taking a test.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 3, 2010)

RBC = Red Blood Cell. You should know the path it takes through the heart and circulatory system, where it off loads and uploads waste and 02...  As a basic all i was required to know about the heart was the path of the rbc which includes the 4 chambers and 2 valves along with the Aortic Arch  pulmonary artery and a handfull of other things.
But maybe that was above the NREMT I dont know, I know Oregon has higher standards than the NREMT


----------



## Aprz (Mar 3, 2010)

schulz said:


> RBC = Red Blood Cell. You should know the path it takes through the heart and circulatory system, where it off loads and uploads waste and 02...  As a basic all i was required to know about the heart was the path of the rbc which includes the 4 chambers and 2 valves along with the Aortic Arch  pulmonary artery and a handfull of other things.
> But maybe that was above the NREMT I dont know, I know Oregon has higher standards than the NREMT


Two valves? What about the other two? h34r:


----------



## Dreadnought (Mar 3, 2010)

Aprz said:


> Two valves? What about the other two? h34r:



Those are purely vestigial


----------

